# Boo for a middle name?



## MNORBURY

What do you think?

Our little girl is a week old today and still has no name, however I was talking to a lady today who's daughter is called Maisie boo and I absolutely fell in love with boo as a middle name but not sure if its too much or silly.

We still have no first name but if we have a middle name we might get a step closer! Her are some of the names we are considering with boo tagged on.

Lyla boo
Ella boo
Darcey boo
Eliza boo
Emilie boo


----------



## A132429

We wanted to use this if our first was a girl as we referred to the baby as boo during the pregnancy..We then decided that we wouldnt and we would just use it as a nickname, just incase the baby grew up to hate it or it caused problems in school..I do think its really really cute though..I love Emilie Boo :)


----------



## SweetWitch

Aw Maisie Boo sounds cute, I think you should consider Maisie too :D I didn't like Boo with your names sorry :blush:


----------



## JJKCB

not being rude as it sucks to say bad things about others choices but you are aware your child will grow up and be an adult one day right 

do you think she want to stand as a 20 something on the happiest day of her life in front of friends and family and say 'I, Maisie boo, take you ......., to be my lawfully wedded husband' also how will employers judge her on a CV (bare in mind there is a quickly growing lack of jobs in this world)

honey boo boo is all I can think (and at least that's only a nickname)


----------



## FarmersWife5

Like Boo.. as in Boo I'm a ghost kind of Boo? I feel bad saying this also.. but I am just not feeling it. Sorry.


----------



## FarmersWife5

Ella Elizabeth however would be cute?


----------



## onetwothreebp

JJKCB said:


> not being rude as it sucks to say bad things about others choices but you are aware your child will grow up and be an adult one day right
> 
> do you think she want to stand as a 20 something on the happiest day of her life in front of friends and family and say 'I, Maisie boo, take you ......., to be my lawfully wedded husband' also how will employers judge her on a CV (bare in mind there is a quickly growing lack of jobs in this world)
> 
> honey boo boo is all I can think (and at least that's only a nickname)

What is this nonsense?? 

When I got married, I said 'I, Brittany (Last Name), take you' - my middle name didn't come into play at all. 

My resume/CV says Brittany LastName, again, my middle name has nothing to do with it. 

OP - I think you should use Boo for a middle name. It is adorable and if you're struggling with names to begin with and find one you enjoy - USE IT!! Middle names aren't really important - a lot of people don't even HAVE middle names. I think if you want to have some fun, do it with the middle name. I personally wouldn't give my child the first name of Boo, because yeah, they will grow up and will need to be able to face an employer, etc with a straight face. However, I think middle names are meant to have meaning and if you called baby Boo while you were pregnant, then it sounds like a damn good middle name to me. 

PS - I really like Ella Boo!


----------



## crayoncrittle

Maybe just use it as a nickname..


----------



## Amygdala

I'm sorry to say but I agree with JJKCB. Boo is cute for a tiny wee girl but will become embarrassing for her very quickly. Imagine the other kids in primary (or high school!!) finding out. Legally, if it's on the birth certificate, she'd have to sign it on official documents. It's a cute nickname but I'd keep it as that. You can still call her it. No-one will see the birth certificate anyway but at least that way it's not going to haunt her for the rest of her adult life. Or how about a different B- name that can be shortened to Boo? Like Beatrix, Bettina or Bella?


----------



## Varenne

I agree with JJKCB. I think it's giving your child a disadvantage unless they choose to eliminate their own middle name from documents, which would render it a bit pointless. Nickname for her while she's a baby perhaps?

I either think of King Boo from Mario or corny hiphop tunes from the late 90s. Totally bluntly, it sounds like a joke name.


----------



## 6lilpigs

I think cute on a child but again on an adult may be a bit tougher, but if you like it then go for it! IIts not the most different I've heard:)


----------



## JJKCB

onetwothreebp said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> not being rude as it sucks to say bad things about others choices but you are aware your child will grow up and be an adult one day right
> 
> do you think she want to stand as a 20 something on the happiest day of her life in front of friends and family and say 'I, Maisie boo, take you ......., to be my lawfully wedded husband' also how will employers judge her on a CV (bare in mind there is a quickly growing lack of jobs in this world)
> 
> honey boo boo is all I can think (and at least that's only a nickname)
> 
> What is this nonsense??
> 
> When I got married, I said 'I, Brittany (Last Name), take you' - my middle name didn't come into play at all.
> 
> My resume/CV says Brittany LastName, again, my middle name has nothing to do with it.
> 
> OP - I think you should use Boo for a middle name. It is adorable and if you're struggling with names to begin with and find one you enjoy - USE IT!! Middle names aren't really important - a lot of people don't even HAVE middle names. I think if you want to have some fun, do it with the middle name. I personally wouldn't give my child the first name of Boo, because yeah, they will grow up and will need to be able to face an employer, etc with a straight face. However, I think middle names are meant to have meaning and if you called baby Boo while you were pregnant, then it sounds like a damn good middle name to me.
> 
> PS - I really like Ella Boo!Click to expand...

every wedding ive seen you have to, a wedding is a legal contract, legal contracts require a full name :wacko:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

What ?! no it's silly


----------



## MUMOF5

Personally I wouldn't use it, but I do know an old school friend who called her daughter Honey Boo :shrug:. How about using Bo instead?? I LOVE the sound of Ella Bo :flower:


----------



## JJKCB

as suggested there are many nice names with bo in them that could be nicknamed, like:

Bo
Bobbi or Bobbie
Bonita
Bonnie or Bonny (is irish for 'beautiful' or 'pretty' still very cute for a little girl but less embarrassing as they grow)
Deborah
Ebony (another one that's beautiful for a young girl but ages nice)

or some names with the double o, like:

Brook or Brooke
Brooklyn

I think all would go lovely with at least one or more of your chosen first names :)


----------



## onetwothreebp

Documents aside, I have never heard a person saying their full names during their wedding. 

I think people are making too much of a big deal out of it. It's a middle name, they hardly affect your day to day life.


----------



## JJKCB

onetwothreebp said:


> Documents aside, I have never heard a person saying their full names during their wedding.
> 
> I think people are making too much of a big deal out of it. It's a middle name, they hardly affect your day to day life.

you country must be bizarre then because all weddings over here do, as do graduations, exams, your id which you have to carry for most thing from buying hairspray to alcohol to going out on a night etc until your 25 at least (unless you look old) and many more things... if on anything offical

can you imagine a just legal girl trying to go to a club with friends and her id that says honey boo (because that doesn't sound incredibly fake) she will be laughed at by the door and turned away

most people dont pay much attention as basically every girl my age middle name is Louise (for some weird reason lol) but people will definitely notice a really odd middle name 

also as mentioned before think of the bullying in school

your full name will follow you everywhere might as well pick a sensible one, the nickname boo for a little girl is cute but doesn't need to be imposed as an offical thing


----------



## lozzy21

Your middle name follows you everyway, on the school register, all my exam certificates from school are Laura Charlotte, my CRB check for work, when registering LO they needed my full name and when you get married in the UK you certainly have to stand up and say your full name. When i was a witness in court they wanted and used my full name. In my year at secondry school there were two boys both called David Cooper. They had to say their middle names so they knew which one they were talking to.

OP to me Boo is not a name, its something you shout when trying to surprise some one. By all means have it as a nick name but think about when your child is an adult.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Yes, Canada is just SO bizarre. 

Unless you advertise your middle name in school here, nobody knows it. 

I guess it depends on country but here, a middle name really isn't that big of a deal. Some people don't even put them on their passports.


----------



## JJKCB

onetwothreebp said:


> Yes, Canada is just SO bizarre.
> 
> Unless you advertise your middle name in school here, nobody knows it.
> 
> I guess it depends on country but here, a middle name really isn't that big of a deal. Some people don't even put them on their passports.

surely that's a massive security breach, if I was a passport checking agent I wouldn't let anyone into the country whose documents dont match up :dohh: if your going to lie or miss out parts of the name why not just completely make up a new one at the same time 

also whats the point of having one then if no one ever knows it :wacko:


----------



## onetwothreebp

You're not required to put it on your passport. It's not lying or hiding anything, it's just not required. And what documents have to match? You have your passport and that's it - they don't compare it to anything (like a birth certificate or anything). 

Canada is clearly less picky regarding middle names.


----------



## JJKCB

onetwothreebp said:


> You're not required to put it on your passport. It's not lying or hiding anything, it's just not required. And what documents have to match? You have your passport and that's it - they don't compare it to anything (like a birth certificate or anything).
> 
> Canada is clearly less picky regarding middle names.


but a passport isn't Canadian its INTERNATIONAL, and most countries do have laws on this :wacko:


----------



## A132429

I agree its a middle name, my middle name is Nancy and I HATE it id much prefer Boo lol, but point is as much as I hate it its not a big part of my life, its on my passport and whatever other documents but so what? to be honest no matter what name you give your child theres a chance they could absolutely hate it when theyre older..


----------



## Varenne

A132429 said:


> to be honest no matter what name you give your child theres a chance they could absolutely hate it when theyre older..

Of course there's a chance with any name, but they're obviously far more likely to hate Boo than something like Sarah or Jane. I don't particularly like "plain" names either but Boo can clearly be considered ridiculous and cause trouble for the person. Why risk that, for your own daughter?

I have been married before and said my middle name in the vows. I use it relatively often (often enough that it'd fill me with dread if my middle name was Boo!) My middle name is quite unusual and has had comments but at least it means something and sounds like a name.


----------



## Butterball Ma

Wow, what a ruckus you've caused over such a tiny name ;) here's what I think. I think if you and DH love it, then use it. People are gonna talk about any name you choose, because people have opinions and they just LOVE to express them. Boo is cute and sweet. Is it a"proper" name? Nope, but who cares. And yes, it'll be on her documents, and honestly, who really pays much mind to them besides people checking IDs? A bouncer is NOT going to deny access because of a middle name; if anything, she'll probably get a free drink, lol. As for CVs, it's fully appropriate to use just a middle initial if she so chose. It's cute, it's unique and chances are she'll embrace it more than say other typical middle names.


----------



## Starkette

I have to weigh in on the "nay" side as well. It's cute as a nickname, but since my middle name is used quite a bit (live in the US) I would be really reluctant to tell people my middle name was Boo. Even though I love different and adventurous names, this one is pretty odd, in my opinion. It would be a "what were they thinking?" moment in my mind. 

But then again, I'm a big believer of using a name if you love it. We can't tell what your LO's personality will be. Maybe she'll love it and embrace it, maybe she'll hate it, there's no way to tell with any name. If it has special significance then anything is okay. But keep in mind her adult life. Is this appropriate? I've had to discard a few loved names because of the potential of (huge) bullying. It's up to you, of course! It's cute, but that's it...very cute.


----------



## Varenne

Butterball Ma said:


> As for CVs, it's fully appropriate to use just a middle initial if she so chose. It's cute, it's unique and chances are she'll embrace it more than say other typical middle names.

So then they say "what does the B stand for?" 

Seriously, why use it if you're already having to think of ways she could cover it up?


----------



## onetwothreebp

JJKCB said:


> but a passport isn't Canadian its INTERNATIONAL, and most countries do have laws on this :wacko:

No shit, Sherlock. However, whenever I have travelled abroad, I've only used my passport - I've never carried any other documents for them to *compare* it to and my passport doesn't have my middle name on it. It's never been a problem. So, :wacko: to you too. 



Varenne said:


> I don't particularly like "plain" names either but Boo can clearly be considered ridiculous and cause trouble for the person. Why risk that, for your own daughter?

I know a girl who has the middle name of Marie and she HATES it and wishes her parents had been a little more original. How many women have the middle name of Marie, Rose, May, Lynn, Jane, Anne, etc? Sometimes it's nice to be a little different. 

OP, weigh the pros and cons but if you guys honestly love it, then go for it. People get mocked for a lot less than a middle name. :flower:


----------



## Varenne

onetwothreebp said:


> I know a girl who has the middle name of Marie and she HATES it and wishes her parents had been a little more original.

My response still stands. It's far _more likely_ that she'll have strong feelings about Boo than about any of those names. Just look at this thread!

Also, there is a middle ground! There are hundreds of unique names that people wouldn't find ridiculous.

The more I think about it, the more it seems like strapping a weight to the kid until they're old enough to get rid of it.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Domt forget that on a kids level it rhymes with poo and in the playground that could get quite mean.


----------



## Lilycakes

onetwothreebp said:


> Documents aside, *I have never heard a person saying their full names during their wedding. *
> 
> I think people are making too much of a big deal out of it. It's a middle name, they hardly affect your day to day life.

I had too, when I was getting married, so did my Husband. And every wedding I've ever been too, the bride and groom had to say their full names.


----------



## onetwothreebp

What country are you from? I have genuinely never heard a bride and groom say their middle names, I don't even know the majority of my friends middle names. I know on wedding invitations sometimes middle names are used but I've never heard them in vows.


----------



## 6lilpigs

I think in the UK it is part of the wedding rules, I'd never really thought about it before this thread!!


----------



## Lilycakes

I'm from Ireland.


----------



## cookette

I agree, whats cute on baby is not cute on a 45 year old executive. No, your middle name tends to only come about use when you want it, but I think maybe a nickname would be best..

You asked and we told, but in the end its your decision :)


----------



## MUMOF5

Also when picking a middle name try not to use one that can also be a surname :blush:. I married a Mr Lee, now my full name is Kelly Leigh Lee :haha:


----------



## BubsMom17

I say no... I think it's super cute as a nickname, but not a legal middle name.

We call my son Bubba, or Bubs, but I would never have considered name him Daniel Bubba. 

And as far as middle names appearing on legal docs, when we applied for our home loan and they did our background and credit checks, they pulled every name I had ever been known as:

Emily Rae C****
Emily R. C****
Emily C****
Emily Rae B******
Emily R. B******
Emily B******

It is printed on my passport, my driver's license, all my work authorization docs, my home owner's documents, my marriage docs, my college degree, my auto/home/life insurance, my social security card, my medical and dental insurance docs, my bank records, my son's birth cert, ... I know it's not universal, but mine pops up on a fairly regular basis. BUT, no, I didn't have to say it in my wedding vows. "I, Emily C****, take so-and-so...."


----------



## A132429

Varenne said:


> A132429 said:
> 
> 
> to be honest no matter what name you give your child theres a chance they could absolutely hate it when theyre older..
> 
> Of course there's a chance with any name, but they're obviously far more likely to hate Boo than something like Sarah or Jane. I don't particularly like "plain" names either but Boo can clearly be considered ridiculous and cause trouble for the person. Why risk that, for your own daughter?
> 
> I have been married before and said my middle name in the vows. I use it relatively often (often enough that it'd fill me with dread if my middle name was Boo!) My middle name is quite unusual and has had comments but at least it means something and sounds like a name.Click to expand...

But it really depends on the person..Id prefer Boo as a middle name to a plain name like Sarah or Jane..Im sure Im not the only person..To be honest I had Poppy picked out as a first name for a little girl and I got the exact same reaction that it was silly and she wouldnt be taken seriously when she was older..As I already said we thought Boo was cute but decided against it just incase it caused problems, but its up to the OP what she does at the end of the day and I thin kthere are much worse middle names than Boo


----------



## Starkette

Keep in mind there are a million other unique middle names to choose from that aren't Boo. Just because some suggest not to use it doesn't mean the only options left are Marie, Anne, Sarah or Jane.


----------



## JJKCB

onetwothreebp said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> but a passport isn't Canadian its INTERNATIONAL, and most countries do have laws on this :wacko:
> 
> No shit, Sherlock. However, whenever I have travelled abroad, I've only used my passport - I've never carried any other documents for them to *compare* it to and my passport doesn't have my middle name on it. It's never been a problem. So, :wacko: to you too.
> 
> 
> 
> Varenne said:
> 
> 
> I don't particularly like "plain" names either but Boo can clearly be considered ridiculous and cause trouble for the person. Why risk that, for your own daughter?Click to expand...
> 
> I know a girl who has the middle name of Marie and she HATES it and wishes her parents had been a little more original. How many women have the middle name of Marie, Rose, May, Lynn, Jane, Anne, etc? Sometimes it's nice to be a little different.
> 
> OP, weigh the pros and cons but if you guys honestly love it, then go for it. People get mocked for a lot less than a middle name. :flower:Click to expand...

your arguing against a thread full of people telling you in most countries the middle name is commonly used, your just starting to look silly now it may not be common where YOU live but in most places it is 

and by the way I do know of people refused access to the country due to a missing name or only a middle initial on the passport - it happens quite a lot, why risk it


----------



## nullaby

I dont care for Boo as a middle name. First thing I think of is a ghost, BOO! lol. I saw that someone suggested Ella Elizabeth, and I love it! You could always just call her Ella Boo :)


----------



## JJKCB

BubsMom17 said:


> I say no... I think it's super cute as a nickname, but not a legal middle name.
> 
> We call my son Bubba, or Bubs, but I would never have considered name him Daniel Bubba.
> 
> And as far as middle names appearing on legal docs, when we applied for our home loan and they did our background and credit checks, they pulled every name I had ever been known as:
> 
> Emily Rae C****
> Emily R. C****
> Emily C****
> Emily Rae B******
> Emily R. B******
> Emily B******
> 
> It is printed on my passport, my driver's license, all my work authorization docs, my home owner's documents, my marriage docs, my college degree, my auto/home/life insurance, my social security card, my medical and dental insurance docs, my bank records, my son's birth cert, ... I know it's not universal, but mine pops up on a fairly regular basis. BUT, no, I didn't have to say it in my wedding vows. "I, Emily C****, take so-and-so...."

i used bubba for my bump too :)


----------



## onetwothreebp

JJKCB said:


> onetwothreebp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> but a passport isn't Canadian its INTERNATIONAL, and most countries do have laws on this :wacko:
> 
> No shit, Sherlock. However, whenever I have travelled abroad, I've only used my passport - I've never carried any other documents for them to *compare* it to and my passport doesn't have my middle name on it. It's never been a problem. So, :wacko: to you too.
> 
> 
> 
> Varenne said:
> 
> 
> I don't particularly like "plain" names either but Boo can clearly be considered ridiculous and cause trouble for the person. Why risk that, for your own daughter?Click to expand...
> 
> I know a girl who has the middle name of Marie and she HATES it and wishes her parents had been a little more original. How many women have the middle name of Marie, Rose, May, Lynn, Jane, Anne, etc? Sometimes it's nice to be a little different.
> 
> OP, weigh the pros and cons but if you guys honestly love it, then go for it. People get mocked for a lot less than a middle name. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> your arguing against a thread full of people telling you in most countries the middle name is commonly used, your just starting to look silly now it may not be common where YOU live but in most places it is
> 
> and by the way I do know of people refused access to the country due to a missing name or only a middle initial on the passport - it happens quite a lot, why risk itClick to expand...

Oh god. Anyway, I'm not arguing, I find it genuinely interesting considering I have never encountered a problem before, nor seen a middle name play such a significant part in somebody's life. Different cultures are neat.


----------



## lozzy21

Erm how many country's do you need visas to get in, I bet there are a fare few and if your visa does not match your passport exactly your deported.


----------



## Pirate

I'm firmly in the "it's a cute nickname but not a middle name" camp. Boo certainly isn't the most noteworthy name that I've encountered, and believe me I've encountered quite a few being in the field of education (Shithead, pronounced Shi Theed, takes the honor of most "unique"), but I just think it is best suited for a nickname. I am a person who prefers classic, traditionally spelled names. At the end of the day do what you like....whether or not we like it is irrelevant. :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay ignoring all of the passport stuff, I think that Boo is weird but cute- reminds me of the little girl on Monster's Inc. I don't think it's too bad a middle name at all. It's only a middle name. If she hates it she won't use it and maybe something to consider with any unusual name is that if it causes problems for the child the parents should agree to drop it from their name, legally if need be. In my opinion it's interesting- how many kids hate their mundane names?! I had a best friend who wouldn't dare mention her middle name- Anne- for fear of embarrassment. And another called Sheila Joan Jones. Now that's cruel naming, at least she felt so, but no one would dare comment on it because it's 'normal'. There are far far weirder names, and most of her school friends will probably find it cute/interesting/funny. If it was a first name maybe it'd be pushing it a little, but it isn't. Like Onetwothreebp wisely said; OP you should weigh up the pros and cons but if you guys find that you truly love it then just go with it.


----------



## Tiff

For the record, I'm in Canada as well and I didn't have to say my middle names when I got married, nor have I ever heard of anyone else here doing it. I also don't have my middle names on my passport. :flower:

Not trying to go to one side, just that it IS how it is here. Nothing wrong with that, just as nothing wrong with across the pond where they do use full names. :mrgreen: Talking about different cultures is very interesting, but lets try not to slam each other for what is normal in one spot is very different in another. That goes both ways ;) 

To the OP:

Personally I wouldn't use "boo" as a middle name, mainly for fear of my kiddo getting teased and such, as a PP mentioned it can be made fun of very easily. That's just me though.


----------



## Tasha

I LOVE it, but then I have a daughter called Honey (alongside Naomi-Mae, Kaysie Blossom, Riley Rae and Morgan) so I kinda like names that are a little different but not way out there. 

Honestly none of mine have been bullied for their names and well they've been bullied for other things because children can be mean, but they can be mean about anything not just a name and if they target one child, if they didnt have that name it would be because of something from their appearance, their personality etc. I am working on making my children secure in themselves so that they are proud of the way they look (Naomi-Mae has ginger hair and she will say how beautiful it is to everyone) their names (Kaysie Blossom knows her name is unusual but adores it and tells everyone so), the way they are (Naomi-Mae got bullied for being too kind :wacko:) so that when someone does find that thing to bully them about well they will say so what. We cant avoid bullies no matter what we did, a name (especially a middle one) wont change if your child is targeted so it is better to help our children be confident in themselves and not be afraid to share if they are being bullied. 

Long ramble, but yeah, hope you all understood that. 

Oh and the thing is unusual names are becoming more and more normal, when your child is an adult people probably wont bat an eyelid to Boo because well as I said it will be normal.


----------



## JJKCB

where do people get thins idea that unusual names will become the norm... 

have you heard some of the stupid names from the 60s that where popular with the 'new' generation - 50 years on we still look at groovee nipple and stardust-pink as stupid names (many of the adults ive met or heard of with stupid 60s name changed them as adults btw)


----------



## BubsMom17

JJKCB said:


> where do people get thins idea that unusual names will become the norm...
> 
> have you heard some of the stupid names from the 60s that where popular with the 'new' generation - 50 years on we still look at groovee nipple and stardust-pink as stupid names (many of the adults ive met or heard of with stupid 60s name changed them as adults btw)

LOL... Groovee Nipple...


----------



## JJKCB

BubsMom17 said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> where do people get thins idea that unusual names will become the norm...
> 
> have you heard some of the stupid names from the 60s that where popular with the 'new' generation - 50 years on we still look at groovee nipple and stardust-pink as stupid names (many of the adults ive met or heard of with stupid 60s name changed them as adults btw)
> 
> LOL... Groovee Nipple...Click to expand...

real name of a real woman lol (read 'im with the band' by Pamela Des Barrs) she was a member of a girl group called GTO in the 60s... its a surreal book lol

my friend said the best though 'not only did they give the poor girl the stupidest name in history but they didn't even have the curtsey to spell it right' lol... so on top of repeating it she'll have to spell it too


----------



## Cheska

I don't usually oppose to names because even of I've not liked them I think people tend to suit their names and grow into them. I'm sorry but I'm not sure this would happen with boo. I think a little girl is more likely to grow out of it. I love Bo or beau though!! 

Hope you come to a name you love soon. It's a difficult task choosing a babies name I think. Something they have to live with. X


----------



## LoraLoo

Just like to say Im in the UK and we didnt have to say our middle names when we got married :shrug: 

I personally wouldn't use it as a middle name, but each to their own, its your child and your choice x


----------



## Tasha

JJKCB said:


> where do people get thins idea that unusual names will become the norm...
> 
> have you heard some of the stupid names from the 60s that where popular with the 'new' generation - 50 years on we still look at groovee nipple and stardust-pink as stupid names (many of the adults ive met or heard of with stupid 60s name changed them as adults btw)

Because I've seen the list of names at my children's school. Plus I cant remember if it was 2011 or 2012 but for the first time ever there were more children with names outside of the top one hundred than those within it. So more unusual names are becoming the norm.

I will try and find an article on it, in the morning. Too tired now.

ETA Unusual doesnt have to mean really far out their names, like Groove Nipples.


----------



## SisterRose

Just wanting to say that my personal opinion is that it's really cute for a nickname but I wouldn't use it as a middle name. :flower:


----------



## JJKCB

Tasha said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> where do people get thins idea that unusual names will become the norm...
> 
> have you heard some of the stupid names from the 60s that where popular with the 'new' generation - 50 years on we still look at groovee nipple and stardust-pink as stupid names (many of the adults ive met or heard of with stupid 60s name changed them as adults btw)
> 
> Because I've seen the list of names at my children's school. Plus I cant remember if it was 2011 or 2012 but for the first time ever there were more children with names outside of the top one hundred than those within it. So more unusual names are becoming the norm.
> 
> I will try and find an article on it, in the morning. Too tired now.
> 
> ETA Unusual doesnt have to mean really far out their names, like Groove Nipples.Click to expand...

but there not becoming the norm there being a current fad

unusual names can be fine as long as they are or at least sound like names, its silly names that are stupid like naming your child after an item or saying ect...


----------



## Varenne

Tasha said:


> Because I've seen the list of names at my children's school. Plus I cant remember if it was 2011 or 2012 but for the first time ever there were more children with names outside of the top one hundred than those within it. So more unusual names are becoming the norm.

This is lacking in logic. The fact that a "top 100", which does not contain names such as Boo or Groovee Nipples, exists at all indicates that, nationwide and on average, these names are not "becoming the norm"

Regarding your school, think of all the hundreds of thousands of names a parent can possibly choose. The top 100 is just 100. It may well be true that in the school your children attend there are "more kids not in the top 100 than in it", but what does this prove when the statistics are actually considered? Your one school is not representative of a nation. Official data is representative of a nation. If these names really were "becoming the norm" they would _be_ the top 100.

Furthermore, I doubt many of the kids you're talking about who are "out of the top 100 and not in it" have names as outlandish as Boo. Boo is the name we are talking about here, not any name not in the top 100 most popular. Lack of popularity is not the issue.

Your perspective on this thing is wonky.


----------



## xjesx

i think its a bit of a nickname... like sugar bear


----------



## Amygdala

Varenne said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Because I've seen the list of names at my children's school. Plus I cant remember if it was 2011 or 2012 but for the first time ever there were more children with names outside of the top one hundred than those within it. So more unusual names are becoming the norm.
> 
> This is lacking in logic. The fact that a "top 100", which does not contain names such as Boo or Groovee Nipples, exists at all indicates that, nationwide and on average, these names are not "becoming the norm"
> 
> Regarding your school, think of all the hundreds of thousands of names a parent can possibly choose. The top 100 is just 100. It may well be true that in the school your children attend there are "more kids not in the top 100 than in it", but what does this prove when the statistics are actually considered? Your one school is not representative of a nation. Official data is representative of a nation. If these names really were "becoming the norm" they would _be_ the top 100.
> 
> Furthermore, I doubt many of the kids you're talking about who are "out of the top 100 and not in it" have names as outlandish as Boo. Boo is the name we are talking about here, not any name not in the top 100 most popular. Lack of popularity is not the issue.
> 
> Your perspective on this thing is wonky.Click to expand...

While I'm also in the "Boo's not a name" camp, Tasha's logic is actually sound. All she's saying is that a wider variety of names are being used more commonly now (as in variance has increased), not that one individual peeviously unusual name has become popular. More names outside of the top 100 being used will mean that people's perceptions of what's "unusual" will change. Having said that, I don't think Boo will ever be regarded as not unusual.


----------



## alibaba24

JJKCB said:


> not being rude as it sucks to say bad things about others choices but you are aware your child will grow up and be an adult one day right
> 
> do you think she want to stand as a 20 something on the happiest day of her life in front of friends and family and say 'I, Maisie boo, take you ......., to be my lawfully wedded husband' also how will employers judge her on a CV (bare in mind there is a quickly growing lack of jobs in this world)
> 
> honey boo boo is all I can think (and at least that's only a nickname)

this! a name is for life. It might sound cute on a baby. I personally would be horrified If my parent's had given me this as a name :wacko: sorry x


----------



## onetwothreebp

I would love to be Brittany Boo, cuter than Brittany Leigh! 

I read a blog and a woman named her daughter Lainey Love... I think it's cute.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm a fan of unusual middle names and I like boo but all I can think of is Honey Boo Boo. But at the end of the day it doesn't matter what anyone else says as long as you love it then its not anyone else's choice. I went to school with a girl whose middle name was Bumble Bee and everyone loved it I think it's cute. I don't think a middle name effects your life like a first name would an ex of my cousins brother was named Stone now that's silly.....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I also watch someone on YouTube who named her daughter Edie Bow which is also cute. X


----------



## JJKCB

xMissxZoiex said:


> I'm a fan of unusual middle names and I like boo but all I can think of is Honey Boo Boo. But at the end of the day it doesn't matter what anyone else says as long as you love it then its not anyone else's choice. I went to school with a girl whose middle name was Bumble Bee and everyone loved it I think it's cute. I don't think a middle name effects your life like a first name would an ex of my cousins brother was named Stone now that's silly.....

I knew a man called stone and 2 boys called rock, depending where your from it can be common and not strange at all really just another nature names like Rose, Skye, Pine, River etc...


----------



## 6lilpigs

MNORBURY said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Our little girl is a week old today and still has no name, however I was talking to a lady today who's daughter is called Maisie boo and I absolutely fell in love with boo as a middle name but not sure if its too much or silly.
> 
> We still have no first name but if we have a middle name we might get a step closer! Her are some of the names we are considering with boo tagged on.
> 
> Lyla boo
> Ella boo
> Darcey boo
> Eliza boo
> Emilie boo

OP, what have you gone with????


----------



## LDC

I love Darcey, this was on my list, but oh didnt like it. Classic name  

I'm sorry, I don't like Boo either. Cute for a baby, not for an adult especially when other people find out, particularly children when she's at school. We used to laugh at middle names at school that were completely "normal" just because we hadn't heard them before, only knew first names. Kids can be cruel, and god forbid if your child was picked on at school this would add fuel to the fire. 

I'd stick to it as a cute nick name that's used for you and your partner as personal meaning xx


----------



## MNORBURY

The poor little mite is still nameless :-(


----------



## alibaba24

maybe you could take a few you both like and pick out a hat? may seem silly for a child name but if your really struggling to decide? x


----------



## JJKCB

what about Emilie Darcey? that's very cute


----------



## Noo

I like Boo as a nickname but then I'm biased as I've always called DS, Boo. I'm not so sure I'd use it as a middle name though but I do like Beau. Good luck xx


----------



## x-kirsty-x

My friends daughter is called Maisie-Boo but its just used as a nickname while she's little her name is Maisie Jade on paper and its only really used by close friends and family she's just known as Maisie in nursery. 

If it was me personally I'd use Boo as a nickname but its your child and your decision so just go with what you think is right O:)


----------



## Sinead

im in the uk and the only things my middle name is on are passport marriage cert and driving licence. i never use my middle name. also the only document where my first name is spelt correctly is my birth cert - computers cannot put the accent on the e.

if you like boo then go for it. my daughter has a boys middle name


----------



## MNORBURY

Just to let you all know we decided against boo and our little girl is is officially named Lyla Beau x


----------



## Pirate

Adorable!


----------



## onetwothreebp

Love it!


----------



## MrsPeacock13

It's not something I would do!


----------



## JJKCB

MNORBURY said:


> Just to let you all know we decided against boo and our little girl is is officially named Lyla Beau x

cute :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Love Lyla Beau's name <3


----------



## Wonderland79

My dog's name is Boo.


----------



## NennaKay

Congratulations on your little girl and on finding a name to suit her! Lyla Beau sounds lovely! :flower:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Lyla Beau is perfect:)


----------



## TTCabundle

Lyla Beau is gorgeous! X


----------



## noodles13

I love that middle name...... my youngest is called 
Nancy Beau


----------

